# Part of my collection



## doggystyle (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi here's the part of my North American trains collection:
1. Bachmann EMD GP40
2. Athearn GE-ALCO PB1
3. 2x Bachmann F40PH
4. Proto 1000 C-Liner A Unit
5. Proto 1000 C-Liner B Unit
6. My "SUGAR" Kato EMD SD70MAC


----------

